# Got my mice today.



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Got my new mice today, cant say they are exactly as described, no platinum and the chocolates with tan bellies are just brown, one that I was mainly interested in was removed last minute and 5 girls 1 boy is 4 girls 2 boys! Regardless here they are. What would the browns be described as?










































the 2 boys, have been in together with her saying the brown was female so left them together the now, they seem to like each other but will seperate if it changes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

First pic is broken chocolate, second is cinnamon, third is argente, looks like a broken black hiding in the fourth. Is that a satin frizzy and a brindle in the fifth? Nice pix.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Pretty mice!
I love the rep hides that they have


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, no balck its just the brown again. the 2 girls and male the same are all satin (supposed to be) its my pics that didnt show it but they are not the best example, if you seen them in reality it would help. The brown male looks the same but slightly paler than the female.

Haha Ive been to 3/4 pet shops and cant actually get a hamster/mouse bed how bad is that!!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are lovely. I have to admit that I really like the two boys


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, I think they are all lovely but obviously dissapointed they have been miss sold! I had to seperate the boys last night for fighting, I expected it but they are supposed to have been living together and she had no idea it was a male :?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The first one looks variegated to me.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope, Variegated has smaller, more faded& irregular spots. It's def a Chocolate Broken, I used to breed them


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

This site wouldnt let me reply to anything yesterday :s


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

quadrapop said:


> This site wouldnt let me reply to anything yesterday :s


Have you told one of the mods? o:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

New mousies!  and such pretty colours!
There's always something nice about having a new mouse in the house(as long as he is an invited guest!  )


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

megzilla92 said:


> quadrapop said:
> 
> 
> > This site wouldnt let me reply to anything yesterday :s
> ...


Nah its working fine now.

I am really getting a soft spot for the female cinnamon, shes nice and handling well. The chocolate marked is pregnant so cant wait for that!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

megzilla92 said:


> Nope, Variegated has smaller, more faded& irregular spots. It's def a Chocolate Broken, I used to breed them


Well, variegated are -supposed- to have smaller faded random spotting. It looks like a poorly marked variegated, mostly because of the 'skunk stripe' on the head and shoulders, that spreads out.
I've seen one before that had nothing but the stripe, they're pretty hillarious. :lol:

But it could be broken, of variegated.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

cant wait to see what babies shes popped out to tell what male it was.


----------

